# Điều đặc biệt về Chaplin (hề Saclo) và Hitler



## nguyenquynh010906 (28 Tháng năm 2013)

Điều đặc biệt về Chaplin (hề Saclo) và Hitler
 Chaplin và Hitler sinh cùng năm (1889), cùng tháng, chỉ hơn kém nhau 4 ngày. Sau này một số nhà sử học định giá về hai nhân vật này như sau: một người mang lại niềm vui và tiếng cười cho hàng trăm triệu người, còn người kia (Hitler) lại đem đau khổ và tai họa cho hàng trăm triệu người khác.

  Chaplin làm bộ phim này để châm biếm tên trùm phát xít Hitler. Chaplin bắt chước cử chỉ, động tác của Hitler thông qua những thước phim tư liệu về kẻ độc tài. Trong bộ phim này, Chaplin đóng cả 2 vai Hitler và vai ông thợ cắt tóc người Do Thái.

Chaplin đã phải mất hai năm để hoàn thành bộ phim này, tiêu tốn 2 triệu USD. Bộ phim quay xong thì Chiến tranh thế giới lần thứ hai bùng nổ. Một số phần tử phát xít viết thư đe dọa Chaplin.

Trong 15 tuần liền, bất cứ rạp nào chiếu Nhà độc tài cũng bị ném lựu đạn hoặc bắn thủng màn hình, xong người đến xem "như điên loạn". Khi đem trình chiếu ở nước Anh - quê hương của Chaplin, bộ phim đã đạt kỷ lục vượt trội về lượng vé bán ra.

Trong cuộc đời hoạt động nghệ thuật, Chaplin hầu như toàn đóng vai phụ, nhưng các nhân vật đó đều được ông khắc họa hết sức công phu. Đó là những nhân vật bị xã hội vùi dập, nhưng không bị ngã gục, cuối cùng đều chiến thắng số phận, tiến lên phía trước đón nhận những thách thức mới.

Những nhân vật đó đều xuất thân từ tầng lớp lao động bình thường và ít nhiều mang yếu tố hài hước, pha lẫn sắc thái cao bồi lang thang đầu đường xó chợ, đôi khi nhuốm màu sắc triết lý.

Thông qua những nhân vật này, Chaplin muốn vạch trần, lên án mạnh mẽ sự xấu xa, thối nát của xã hội tư bản. Đằng sau sự châm biếm những thói tiêu cực, Chaplin thể hiện lòng nhân ái cao cả đối với con người.

Diễn xuất của Chaplin bao gồm cả hai yếu tố là hài hước và nghiêm túc, làm cho những bộ phim của "Vua hề" không sa vào hiện tượng thông tục rẻ tiền, mà đạt tới đỉnh cao của nghệ thuật.

Chaplin luôn đi sâu nghiên cứu tìm tòi kết cấu các vở hài kịch để cù khán giả. Ông trau chuốt về thủ pháp để tính hài xuyên suốt từ đầu đến cuối bộ phim. Ông luôn tâm niệm, muốn giành được thành tích vượt trội thì một nhà hoạt động nghệ thuật phải có gan phá bỏ những khuôn mẫu cũ kỹ lỗi thời để tiến hành sáng tạo một cách tự do, phóng khoáng...

Nhìn diện mạo, Chaplin không hề điển trai, song tài năng đã khiến "Vua hề thế giới" trở thành nỗi ước ao của biết bao nữ diễn viên trẻ đẹp. Bên Chaplin luôn rất đông các bà các cô quý phái. Vốn là người lãng mạn, lại là người nổi tiếng, chuyện tình cảm của Chaplin rất rắc rối và phức tạp.

Ông thường bị "vướng" vào những sợi dây tình cảm do các diễn viên xinh đẹp "giăng" ra. Chaplin đã nhiều lần kết hôn, lại còn gắn bó không chính thức với độ vài chục cô gái khác. Các tài liệu viết về Chaplin tiết lộ, từ khi trai trẻ đến cuối đời, Chaplin đã "mắc" phải 20 cạm bẫy tình ái, đa phần liên quan đến các minh tinh màn bạc trẻ đẹp.

Năm 29 tuổi, Chaplin vướng phải tình yêu sét đánh và nhanh chóng kết duyên với cô Mildred Harris 16 tuổi. Cuộc hôn nhân này chỉ tồn tại trong 2 năm và đã gây không ít tai tiếng cho Chaplin.

Sau khi ly dị với người vợ đầu được 4 năm, Chaplin lại cưới cô Lorita Mackmory là diễn viên, cũng 16 tuổi. Cô này sinh cho Chaplin 2 cậu con trai nhưng sau đó cũng lại ly hôn với Chaplin.

Vụ ly hôn lần này khiến tiếng tăm của Chaplin bị sa sút, một số câu lạc bộ phụ nữ đã lên tiếng phản đối và kết quả là phim của Chaplin bị cấm chiếu ở một vài bang của Mỹ trong một thời gian.

Người vợ thứ ba là một diễn viên ca múa tên là Browren Gaude, 21 tuổi. Chaplin ở với Gaude được 6 năm rồi chia tay. Năm 1941, Chaplin lại làm quen với Joan Berry - một diễn viên trẻ đẹp và cùng cô cho ra đời một bé gái xinh xắn. Berrty kiện Chaplin là cha của bé gái.

Phán quyết của tòa án buộc Chaplin phải nuôi dưỡng đứa trẻ này. Lại một lần nữa phim của Chaplin bị tẩy chay trong một thời gian. Năm 54 tuổi Chaplin lại kết hôn với Oona O'neill. Cuộc hôn nhân này bị bố của cô gái phản đối kịch liệt. Song đây là cuộc hôn nhân bền vững và hạnh phúc nhất. 8 người con là kết quả tình yêu của hai người.

TIỂU SỬ TÓM TẮT CỦA CHARLIE CHAPLIN:

1889: Charlie Spencer Chaplin ra đời ngày 18 tháng 4 ở Luân Đôn nước Anh.
1896: Sau khi bố mất và mẹ phải vào bệnh viện tâm thần, Chaplin cùng với người anh được đưa vào trại trẻ mồ côi.
1898: Chaplin đóng vai anh hề đầu tiên trong nhóm "tám chàng trai".
1907: Nhờ người anh giới thiệu Chaplin đã gia nhập nhóm biểu diễn "Karno".
1910: Lần đầu tiên đến nước Mỹ cùng với nhóm Karno.
1913: Mac Sennett thu nhận Chaplin vào hãng phim của ông. Chính thức bắt đầu sự nghiệp điện ảnh.
1914: Cuốn phim đầu tiên của Chaplin "Kiếm sống" , được chú ý trong giới điện ảnh.
1918: Khai trương trường quay của Charlot.
1919: Cùng với một số nghệ sĩ sáng lập công ty "Nghệ sĩ liên hiệp"
1921: Cuốn phim "Thằng nhóc" được coi là cuốn phim lớn đầu tiên.
1921: Sang Châu âu.
1925: Cuốn phim "Đổ xô tới vàng" ra đời đồng thời với đứa con đầu lòng.
1931: Chuyến đi thứ hai tới Châu Aâu.
1940: Cuốn phim "Tên độc tài" thành công vang dội.
1943: Kết hôn với O Neil 18 tuổi, người sẽ gắn bó suốt cuộc đời với Chaplin.
1947: Chính quyền và áo chí Mỹ công kích charlot vì những cuốn phim tố cáo hiện thực xã hội của ông.
1952: Sang Châu Aâu cư trú.
1965: Cuốn phim cuối cùng "Nữ bá tước HỒng Kông"
1972: Nhận giải thưởng Oscar tại Hollywood.
1977: mất ngày 24 tháng 12 tại biệt thự Vevey ở Thụy Sĩ


----------

